# refused australian visa



## waheedkhudai (Oct 11, 2012)

hi recently i was being rejected for the student visa from australia so i was wondering that whether can i apply for newzealand please help me ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes you can, you can also apply again to Australia if you can challenge the reasons why they rejected you?


----------



## waheedkhudai (Oct 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes you can, you can also apply again to Australia if you can challenge the reasons why they rejected you?


yeah but i had a problem related to my bank statement thats why my visa was refused .


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, problem in you do not have enough money or that it was fake? 

You should know that Australia and NZ share information for immigration purposes to protect themselves and each other.


----------



## waheedkhudai (Oct 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Ok, problem in you do not have enough money or that it was fake?
> 
> You should know that Australia and NZ share information for immigration purposes to protect themselves and each other.


thats very shocking i was planning to move to newz , yeah it was fake bank statement i did my best that i could for financing it but at the end the person misguided me and gave ma fake bank statement .


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

never a good idea to try and lie, you're generally found out. Especially by the likes of immigration who are highly trained and have methods to uncover visa fraud.

So do you now have the money? You couldn't apply to Australia as you will have now received a ban from entering the country and applying for visas. 

NZ might be possible but they ask have you been denied a visa as do most countries. You have to tell them and most countries share this information with each other anyway, especially those with close connections. 

If you now have the money, can prove it and are up front with your application it may be possible. I would think about using a registered agent though to better your chances.


----------



## waheedkhudai (Oct 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> never a good idea to try and lie, you're generally found out. Especially by the likes of immigration who are highly trained and have methods to uncover visa fraud.
> 
> So do you now have the money? You couldn't apply to Australia as you will have now received a ban from entering the country and applying for visas.
> 
> ...


yeah i have money now arranged with a legal way, my bank statement is bit ready now but i havent received the bain letter yet because when i got a letter from my case officer to comment on what happened to my bank statement i made a decision that i should withdraw my case and surely i did, what do you think is gona happen if i withdraw my case without having decision ????


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahhh so that is different if you withdrew you don't have a ban  you can apply again with firm evidence that can be verified.


----------



## waheedkhudai (Oct 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Ahhh so that is different if you withdrew you don't have a ban  you can apply again with firm evidence that can be verified.


i guess its very good news for me i m just great happy but can i ask your email address so i could mail you my case query latest , so you could have favor to me by looking at it and telling me what to do next ... sorry for taking your precious time but its kind of really important to me.. and can i ask you from australia or you live or study over their !


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you can PM me on here now, you have made enough posts to PM.

But although I do know about many of the visas, processes and procedures I am not an agent and by no means claim to give expert advice.


----------



## Mubashar Arshad (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear I have got my visa refused from Australia last year under PIC 4020 with 3yrs ban. Now I am applying for NZ therefore please advise my whether I should tell INZ about my previous rejection or not? and do DIAC Australia and INZ share information whereas I have no rejection stamp on my Passport..


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Mubashar Arshad said:


> Dear I have got my visa refused from Australia last year under PIC 4020 with 3yrs ban. Now I am applying for NZ therefore please advise my whether I should tell INZ about my previous rejection or not? and do DIAC Australia and INZ share information whereas I have no rejection stamp on my Passport..


 Yes you should tell them and yes they share information freely being a common area. 

If they will reject you depends on why you were refused an AU visa? 

Not to tell will lead to automatic rejection when they find out due to you not revealing it.


----------

